# 1979 14' game Fisher project



## 808Dav (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been fishing around central Florida for about 10 years on different boats and recently inherited a 1979 14' gamefisher with origional 9.9 and trailer. The motor is good and trailer needed a little bit of work. 
Any suggestions out there on where to take it if I wanted to do it up right for a reasonable price?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Where specifically are you in?


----------



## 808Dav (Feb 12, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Where specifically are you in?


I’m right by universal studios


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I remember when Sears sold those Gamefishers boats with their little gamefisher outboards. My ex-brother-in-law's Father-in-law had one and we fished in it several times. But it seemed that the hull was a polyproplene hull sandwich with a thin foam core center. When they built them, it was done with a vacuum process and the inner and outer hull was sealed together and then the bench seats were puttied in. You need to check to see if they is the type of boat you have there. If it's fiberglass, then that will be easier to re-do. The Motor should be easy to work on by any old school marine outboard mechanic and parts maybe had on ebay. But they stopped making that motor in the 80's. I'm not sure of glass guys there in Orlando, nor outboard mechanics, but you could look around Ocoee/Winter Garden, Kissimmee or up in Mount Dora. Hopefully, someone there in Orlando or the towns above will chime in to help you.


----------

